# Police Officer Jeremy Henwood



## kwflatbed

Police Officer Jeremy Henwood
San Diego Police Department, California

End of Watch: Sunday, August 7, 2011

End of Watch: Sunday, August 7, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 36
Tour of Duty: 4 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: August 6, 2011
Weapon Used: Shotgun
Suspect Info: Shot and killed

Police Officer Jeremy Henwood was shot and fatally wounded while stopped at a traffic light. While Officer Henwood waited at the red light near University Avenue at 45th Street, a vehicle pulled up along his driver side. A suspect in the passenger side of the other vehicle opened fire with a shotgun, wounding Officer Henwood. A citizen used Officer Henwood's radio to report he had been shot.

The suspect vehicle was found in an apartment complex, and the suspect was reentering the vehicle as responding officers arrived. The suspect, who was linked to an earlier shooting, was shot and killed after he grabbed a shotgun.

Officer Henwood was transported to Scipps Mercy Hospital where he succumbed to his wounds. He served three overseas tours as a United States Marine and was a four-year veteran of the San Diego Police Department.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

San Diego Police Department
1401 Broadway
San Diego, CA 92101

Phone: (619) 531-2000


----------



## PPD54

R.I.P.


----------



## ShmitDiesel

RIP Officer Henwood


----------



## SPINMASS

RIP officer


----------



## Eagle13

An American hero. RIP Officer Henwood.


----------



## DEI8

Rest in Peace


----------



## honor12900

RIP


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Ofc Henwood is on video moments before he was killed, buying a young boy, a boy he did not know, lunch at McDonalds. Its not how he died that made him a hero, but rather how he lived!!!

Here is the link to the video:
Slain Officer's Final Act of Kindness | NBC San Diego<o></o>


----------



## Guest

RIP. A real American hero killed by one of our many animals. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------

